# Bricklayer/drain layer/groundworker/



## Richie7777

Hello

It's my first time on here. Me, my wife and daughter would like to move to new zealand. I have more than 25 years experience in the above fields and have NVQ's for them. Trade certificates basically. I have done a skilled migrant assessment and have passed but will need a permanent job offer in NZ. I was just wondering if their is jobs available in bricklaying, because I now that it is on the shortages list. 

I also not sure where to start looking for jobs. This was what I was advised to do.. Is there employers out there willing to employ from U.K. 


Any information will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Richie


----------



## topcat83

Richie7777 said:


> Hello
> 
> It's my first time on here. Me, my wife and daughter would like to move to new zealand. I have more than 25 years experience in the above fields and have NVQ's for them. Trade certificates basically. I have done a skilled migrant assessment and have passed but will need a permanent job offer in NZ. I was just wondering if their is jobs available in bricklaying, because I now that it is on the shortages list.
> 
> I also not sure where to start looking for jobs. This was what I was advised to do.. Is there employers out there willing to employ from U.K.
> 
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks Richie


Hi there - and welcome to the Forum.

You can look at SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site or Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today - but I think you might get more luck by coming over here, picking up the Yellow Pages (yes, we have that over here) then sitting down with a phone. I know you could do the calls from abroad, but you will probably have more luck face to face - they'll know you're serious, and you'll be more likely to get a job offer. 

With the current rebuilding that will be needed in Canterbury and Christchurch after the earthquake, I think I'd start there....


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Richie7777 said:


> Hello
> 
> It's my first time on here. Me, my wife and daughter would like to move to new zealand. I have more than 25 years experience in the above fields and have NVQ's for them. Trade certificates basically. I have done a skilled migrant assessment and have passed but will need a permanent job offer in NZ. I was just wondering if their is jobs available in bricklaying, because I now that it is on the shortages list.
> 
> I also not sure where to start looking for jobs. This was what I was advised to do.. Is there employers out there willing to employ from U.K.
> 
> 
> Any information will be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks Richie


Dear Richie, I don't know about your line of trade, but I can tell you that my other half is an Electrician and Appliance Engineer. We recently went to NZ for a months holiday to confirm our beliefs about the country. We came back and started research, picked an area that hubby liked and got a list of all the electrical places we could find. He picked a particular company (and the only one that we sent details to), sorted his CV and covering letter and sent them an email. A reply within half an hour asking for us to ring them the next day, Hubby did this and was offered a job over the phone. We needed to have a job to be able to go too as other half is 52 in March, so time is against us and we needed to act quickly. We were selected on the 26th January, so now the waiting game. 
There are lots of people that have been fantastic in giving advice and a few that have considerable knowledge that has has been a great help to me on this site, You will also get lots of negative advice, but you can't have one without the other. If you feel as strongly as we do, you will do whatever it takes to get you there, if you don't try, you will never know and forever wonder what might be.
Good luck!


----------



## Richie7777

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Dear Richie, I don't know about your line of trade, but I can tell you that my other half is an Electrician and Appliance Engineer. We recently went to NZ for a months holiday to confirm our beliefs about the country. We came back and started research, picked an area that hubby liked and got a list of all the electrical places we could find. He picked a particular company (and the only one that we sent details to), sorted his CV and covering letter and sent them an email. A reply within half an hour asking for us to ring them the next day, Hubby did this and was offered a job over the phone. We needed to have a job to be able to go too as other half is 52 in March, so time is against us and we needed to act quickly. We were selected on the 26th January, so now the waiting game.
> There are lots of people that have been fantastic in giving advice and a few that have considerable knowledge that has has been a great help to me on this site, You will also get lots of negative advice, but you can't have one without the other. If you feel as strongly as we do, you will do whatever it takes to get you there, if you don't try, you will never know and forever wonder what might be.
> Good luck!


Thank you for this encouraging reply we were really excited to pass the initial assessment but then a little disappointed wen we heard we will only be able to try if we get a permanent job offer... We have decided now thanks to the previous post to go either end of this year or beginning of next year and go see if we can go speak to different companies. I think I have an advantage cause I have a lot of experience in many different trades like ground work/drain laying /bricklayer/curb laying/Tarmac laying.. Etc... Where it seems that in new Zealand that many people only work in a specific trade.. 

We will keep trying as we want to move without a doubt..


----------



## pennybarn

Hi there Richie,

Did you and the family get to NZ??? my husband is 42 and we have 2 kids 16 & 18, we were hoping to try NZ for a new life. We have ran our own civils/building/construction company for the last 20 years here in the uk and seem to be in a similar situation as you and just wondered if you managed to get anywhere? kind regards Fay.


----------

